
Dating Web site targets 'fit, good-looking' people - amichail
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17723921/
======
henryw
it's an interesting idea, talk about niche targeting. ironically, the design
of this site doesn't make the cutoff score (but then i probably shouldn't be
talking). how did they make it onto msnbc.com?

~~~
staunch
Same reason they're on YC News: They're doing something remarkable, in the
Godinian sense. ( <http://www.sethgodin.com/purple/> )

